# Hungry...Hypoglycemia...breastfeeding?



## BelCanto (Oct 29, 2002)

My ds is 6 mo old - today!









I've always had a little bit of a hard time with hypoglycemia on and off. Usually, once I eat I feel much better. While I was preggo, however, I had a couple of episodes where I had a hard time shaking the hypoglycemia feeling (felt really ill) even though I was eating and eating. That was mostly during first and early second trimester.

But, over the last couple of weeks, I've had this happen a few times again. Last Saturday, I just couldn't shake the syptoms (lightheaded, nauseous, palps, shaky, hungry, weak) for at about 3-4 hours. Even though I kept eating.

Today and yesterday, again, no matter how much I eat, my stomach still has that hungry feeling and I am having some of those hyopoglycemia symtoms. In the past 2.45 hours I've eaten:
1. A bowl of oatmeal w/ mangos
2. A slice of whole wheat bread with peanut butter and jelly
3. A piece of cheese
4. A good amount of walnuts and raisins

AND I'm still hungry and feeling icky.

Is this a breastfeeding thing? Anyone else have these probs? It is a tad bit worrisome.

Thanks mammas.

--jennifer


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe get the stuff to check your blood sugar? I can usually solve it by eating. After I get a little quick sugar for the quick fix I've found I need heavier protein and more fat than I did before.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## ellacy (Mar 15, 2006)

Recently, I've had similar symptoms - no palps or shakiness though. I asked at my LLL meeting and our leader (who is so knowledgeable!) said it was unlikely to be related to bfing. She mentioned that some women have issues w/ their thyroid, but that's usually in the first few months pp. I had my annual dr. visit scheduled and asked her about it. She was concerned about anemia, since I tend toward that, w/o actually being anemic. I didn't want to do blood work yet, so I started taking iron pills again, in addition to my pre-natal. I've only been on the iron for 2 days so I can't tell if it's made a difference yet. Dr. suggested that if I don't notice a difference in 2-3 weeks, we could do the blood work then. I do find that when I eat often, that helps, esp. fruit or juice.

ellacy
dd 8 mo.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

My ds is almost 6mo and I'm feeling the same - eat, eat, eat. I'm craving carbs but I find I have to eat more protein to feel good. A protein drink mid morning seems to help but I'm having to force myself to drink it.

My appetite and sugar tolerance seems to vary throughout my cycle too. The 2w before my period, I'm starving and craving carbs - I think that's pretty normal. But with nursing it's even worse.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

I used to have an enourmous appetite when DS was younger. Since he isn't nursing as much, my appetite has gotten a little less, but several months ago I ate SO MUCH!!!! I could literally eat half a pizza... I know that's a lot, but I could do it. I think its common because I have a friend who reported the same thing.
Amy


----------



## Lkg4dmcrc (Jan 6, 2006)

I have to eat tons and my ds is almost 6 months. Incidentally, I had lots of problems right after delivery - dizzy, shakes, hot flashes, etc and they just started getting better around 5 months pp. I had my thyroid checked and it was not a problem. I did acupunture and herbs and eventually found that limiting my iron - dropping my prenatal and taking a good multi-vitamin with less iron - helped a ton.


----------

